# Isabelle announcement



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm tired of hearing about nothing is going on.  It would be helpful if she tells me which NPC is visiting the day or the weather throughout the day.

Anything you wished Isabelle announced instead of nothing?


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 20, 2020)

The morning announcements are SO repetitive. She should be telling us each day who is around at the very least. Anything but what she watched on TV last night! The information she tells us is rarely useful. The only time she says something I don't know is when there's a campsite villager!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2020)

I've gotten real good at mashing the A button.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I've gotten real good at mashing the A button.



lol.... me too


----------



## Magus (Jul 20, 2020)

The morning announcements are ****ty.

She should tell us more useful stuff, like at least forecast weather and meteor showers.


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 20, 2020)

Press B, she talks faster haha 
I would love is she told us who is on my island for the day!!


----------



## xTech (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah I don't know why she doesn't announce NPC visits, she really needs to stop playing hide and seek with her sock. Would be very helpful, and save me a lot of time in the morning running around my island trying to see if I have a visiting NPC or not, especially considering that they can get placed on random cliffs and become pretty hard to find unless you know they're on your island. Honestly right now she seems to be very lazy, and is constantly indoors rather than socialising or helping at all with anything island related. With her severe lack of socialising and contribution to society, at this point I have to consider that she might be slowly becoming an otaku. one of us, one of us


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

You could also hold down left trigger and the text goes faster. 

If it's not the start of a camper announcement, I ignore her now. I know my weather seed so I don't need her for the Meteor announcements anymore. 

I also don't think her random chatter announcements are annoying. I would probably find it more annoying if I time travail more.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 20, 2020)

I don’t find the random chatter annoying but I do wish she’d update me on the weather since I’ve yet to find my seed or at least tell when certain NPCs are visiting. Iirc she announced the first time Redd showed, so I don’t understand why she didn’t keep doing that


----------



## loveclove (Jul 20, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I've gotten real good at mashing the A button.


I use the B button and she talks faster lol


----------



## JSS (Jul 20, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I've gotten real good at mashing the A button.



Nah, that's training wheels level. All you gotta do is hold L to breeze through all that text.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> You could also hold down left trigger and the text goes faster.
> 
> If it's not the start of a camper announcement, I ignore her now. I know my weather seed so I don't need her for the Meteor announcements anymore.
> 
> I also don't think her random chatter announcements are annoying. I would probably find it more annoying if I time travail more.





JSS said:


> Nah, that's training wheels level. All you gotta do is hold L to breeze through all that text.





does this work with villager's dialogue as well?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> does this work with villager's dialogue as well?


Yes. It'll stop you from accidently selecting the wrong option unlike the A or B button


----------



## JSS (Jul 20, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> does this work with villager's dialogue as well?



Yeah, all dialogue. Villager, shop, airport, etc. But you still have to press A to advance the text lines. I think B does the same. I just find L + A easier than B + A.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 20, 2020)

I wish she told which NPC was visiting as well, especially Flick or CJ because they are really good at hiding. And as others have said the b button makes them talk MUCH faster.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 20, 2020)

The morning announcements are boring, but Isabelle's so cute ;^;


----------



## marieheiwa (Jul 20, 2020)

i wish she’d just announce shooting stars for me, ive never had a proper meteor shower so announcing the small ones would be nice

i actually like the announcements though haha cause i like to see isabelle


----------



## marea (Jul 20, 2020)

She is an exercise in patience. I love your ideas about what she could possibly announce. I like that she confirms who is moving in/out, but that is almost the only thing i happen to know before i even open my game.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 20, 2020)

Absolutely agree with the NPC annoucement. Saves me time to know whether I should go looking for them or go straight to the plaza.


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah it kinda bums me out. I rarely interact with her now so it's the only time we really get to see her? I think saying the weather would be really cute, but at the very least NPC?

It was also implied she would be sending more seasonal diy's but, I got like, one from her. I wish she sent something like once a week. Or it would be cool if she sent you a task daily to get nook miles and it was less productive and kinda silly (I can't really think of anything?)


----------



## mitfy (Jul 20, 2020)

i love isabelle, but these messages are getting very repetitive. i agree with the others, telling us who's in town and/or the weather conditions (other than shooting stars) would be really nice


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah I loved Isabelle in NL, but in this game she annoys me. They should just have her only announce when there is something to announce. 

A few of her pointless announcements can be useful though. When she mentions her horoscope I end up having a small meteor shower, and when she mentions a concert she saw the night before it's the same day K.K. Slider is in town.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah I do wish she would announce what NPC is there, would be a lot more helpful than what she does now


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 20, 2020)

In pokemon there were things called swarms sometimes, where a certian pokemon would suddenly appear alot on a certain route. Some of the games would actually notify you this was happening on your phone. Would be interesting if we sometimes had swarms of bugs or an influx of fish and she would announce that the local expert noticed these so we knew it was happening. Even better add a few more bugs to the game that only appeared when we got an announcement like this


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 20, 2020)

I feel like the morning announcements do get really repetitive. If they added more variety, maybe it wouldn't be such a pain since we'd be seeing something new most of the time. I do agree that if she'd announce visitors, it would be very helpful. I sometimes almost miss CJ, Flick, or Saharah because they will appear in the hardest to find places.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 20, 2020)

How about if there is nothing to announce just don't have announcements?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I'm tired of hearing about nothing is going on.  It would be helpful if she tells me which NPC is visiting the day or the weather throughout the day.
> 
> Anything you wished Isabelle announced instead of nothing?


Kinda wish she'd shut up completely sometimes, but yeah campsite is obviously useful but honestly who thought it was a good idea to add those nonsense things? ....


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> How about if there is nothing to announce just don't have announcements?




that would be the dream.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 20, 2020)

isabelle is meant to be cute, not competent


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 20, 2020)

I think a weather report would be cool so you have an idea of what kind of flower growth you can expect,  announcing the NPC visiting that day,  just about ANYTHING except her laundry and television habits would be good lol


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I think a weather report would be cool so you have an idea of what kind of flower growth you can expect,  announcing the NPC visiting that day,  just about ANYTHING except her laundry and television habits would be good lol




kinda wish it was like stardew with the TV which tells my luck of the day


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2020)

Information about that day's NPC would be at lot more useful. It's the first thing I look for when I start playing.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't understand why they didn't give her more varied dialogue. It feels like after a week of playing you already know everything she will ever say.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 20, 2020)

It'd be neat if she could share info about weather or visitors for sure... but I also, personally, kind of enjoy her mundane announcements. Even if they're repetitive, they're cute and make me smile ☺


----------



## Jas (Jul 20, 2020)

i definitely agree, i wish she would announce the weather at least! it gets so boring to skip past her dialogue every morning


----------



## Ras (Jul 20, 2020)

I don’t even like her anymore. Get off my island, Izzie!


----------



## Shyria (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah... Il hoping it's so bland now because they're planning on adding so much stuff she'll have lots to say soon enough... Because for now I really don't understand the point of the morning announcements... I agree she should at least announce NPCs


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2020)

I wish they would just skip it if she has nothing to say. Just say the time and day and wish me a nice day or whatever.


----------



## meo (Jul 20, 2020)

Yea, I was kinda thinking she'd at least say the forecast for the day or highlight a bug/fish in season...or announce the shop special/turnip price/npc visiting for the day would be cool...
Campers don't visit often enough so I do feel like her usual random dialogue about the show or magazine is too cycled.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 20, 2020)

I agree, her announcements could be more useful. But I love Isabelle regardless, so I’d cut her some slack. After all it is island life, we’re all on vacation! Keep doing you, booboo!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 20, 2020)

Put down your pitchforks when I say this, but; Kinda wish Tom Nook still did the announcements, or at least you had the option to change who does the announcements.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Put down your pitchforks when I say this, but; Kinda wish Tom Nook still did the announcements, or at least you had the option to change who does the announcements.



lol.  my Tanooki would ask why haven't paid off the loans with my remaining alts.


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 20, 2020)

Lol that would be awesome " That drunken bird washed up on the west beach again !" Or " I stepped in some Camel slobber on my way to work this morning, yuck!".

At lest we can see out the window behind her to see if its raining or not. But I do agree a weather app is missing form the game.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

The mechanics are bad enough, but from a logistical standpoint, none of this makes sense, she's in the office awake 24-7 literally, so how does she find her sock or watch tv, (also she doesn't have a house) that's my problem here


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2021)

I like the face she makes when she says "Don't overdo it"


----------



## KittenNoir (May 16, 2021)

I just don't even look at the screen or even have the sound on when I am skipping the announcements that's how much I don't like how repetitive it is


----------



## xara (May 16, 2021)

i don’t really mind isabelle’s announcements and i definitely think that they’re on par with her personality but i’m not too fond of how useless and repetitive they are, either, and no longer pay attention to them. i don’t mind the fact that she doesn’t announce which npc is visiting, either as i personally enjoy the surprise of finding that out for myself but it _would_ be nice for her to have some more useful info to share.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 16, 2021)

i love her but likeeeee she boring


----------



## Moritz (May 16, 2021)

I'm fine with how she is now.
Some new dialogue might be nice but she's only ever annoying to me when I time travel and see it multiple times in a row.


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2021)

I find Isabelle to be pretty useless. I wish they gave her more of a role in general. She’s a filler at this point.


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2021)

Isabelle when there's an announcement: "There's a visitor in the campsite today. Have a wonderful day."

Isabelle when there's no announcement: "I have nothing to announce today. By the way, yesterday I got out of bed, brushed my teeth, ate pastries for breakfast, read a book, found a missing sock under my couch that I was looking for forever, went out to lunch with some friends, had a Zoom chat with mom and dad who are absolutely fantastic, watched my favorite sitcom which is starting to get boring and repetitive, took a warm bubble bath, and went to bed. Oh there I go rambling on and on and on and on and on again. Enjoy your day."


----------

